# Which Panny Plasma



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I'm interested in getting one of the newer Panasonic NeoPDP displays. I'm leaning towards a 50" model but haven't ruled out 54". I'm trying to decide between the S1/G10/V10 models. At first I wanted a V10 for the 96Hz playback of 1080p/24 BDs. I plan to get an Oppo BD player, however, which can handle the 3:2 pulldown. That eliminates my only reason for getting the V10.

I don't care about the internet features. All three lines use the same panels and supposedly have comparable black levels. My question is will the S1 look really good after calibration? Reviews of the S1 series have pointed to inaccurate greens and cyans and no gamma control. Is there any compelling reason from a PQ standpoint to step up to one of the higher priced models?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As a budding video enthusiast, I personally would opt for a model that can be calibrated correctly. To me, image fidelity is an important aspect of the home theater/viewing environment. :T


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I guess that was part of my question. I read one opinion that the S1 could be calibrated to look just as good as the higher lines. If that's true, I have no compelling reason to spend more money. If it's not, I'd rather spend more and get a better display.

Jim


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

Just to follow up, I bought the 50" V10. It will be delivered next week.

Jim


----------

